# artsy fartsy aquascaping names...



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

does anyone else around here find them ummm, a little peculiar perhaps? :twitch:

or is it just me?


----------



## Cliff Mayes (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree.

Even though the names are a little over the top the tanks are incredible and I enjoy looking. I just do not want to spend too much time at it. It is as if one were looking at a movie screen. Not to close a relationship to reality. Sigh.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

i agree, tanks can be quite beautiful but some of the names i find a little on the pretentious side...


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Cliff...so melancholy


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

luna terraformed  that's mine. I decided I would aim for something oddball myself. my main tank is called "weed fest" Which sums it up. Could be called "green chaos" or "plants that like growing too big". My shrimp tank could be called "mass of crawling things"


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

hahahaa "mass of crawling things" sounds good Sunstar! very nice ring to it and strictly to the point!


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

you have no idea how apt that is... I put a peice of driftwood in that I had soaking in a bucket and 10 minutes later it was infested with shrimp.

My luna terraformed basically was when I put it together, it looked sort of moon like. barren and rocks. now its getting growth.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeah, I was reading one of Amano's books again last night before sleep and almost wish I had a barf bag:

"The Wind Comes"
"The Glow of the Grove"
"A Seranade of the Wind"
"Sunspot Melody"
"The Garden of the Muse" 

(after that last one I had to put the book down before my bed become "Garden of The Puke"...)

Awesome looking tanks, cheesy as all get-out and stupid names.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I like the cheesy names! Well, some of them at least...


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

it does depend though. some of those names seem over the top and not sure how they fit. My main tank is big cluster-frag- of growing things out of control.


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

rich815 said:


> (after that last one I had to put the book down before my bed become "Garden of The Puke"...)


ound:


----------

